# Sonic vs Marvel



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

Archie Sonic has accses to the master emerald and these chaos emeralds: 


1 vs 1s, Sonic gets full power again after each fight. Who stops him?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2007)

squirrel girl, iceman, iron man, and anything at least omega level


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> squirrel girl, iceman, iron man, and anything at least omega level



Why? squirrel girl is banned from the fights since i know whats going to come otherwise .


----------



## ∅ (Sep 18, 2007)

A Celestial in my opinion would beat him, the average Cube Being would fight him a standstill.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats what a guy did with the power of around 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from bajillion emeralds.


----------



## ∅ (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, Jamie Bardock would be the first to stop him then.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2007)

^party pooper


----------



## Dr. Doom (Sep 18, 2007)

Any cosmic being can stop Sonic. A lot of energy manipulators and psi-based people could as well -- Magneto, Polaris, Prof X, Jean Grey, ...

Mr. Fantastic could prob'ly come up with some sort of speed dampener.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Franklin Richard in a rapestomp.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Thats what a guy did with the power of around 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from bajillion emeralds.



What issue was that from?

And are you sure that?s from Archie?s Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2007)

DOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Franklin Richards erases Sonic from existance.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2007)

Mr Imortal wipes the Andromeda Galaxy with his ass


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

You forgetting only the power of 20 emeralds gave Mammoth Mogul reality warping on a massive scale. 

Yes its from archie ill give u the issue number once i remember.

Who is Jamie Bardock? I cant find him on google


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

It ends with Franklin Richards. Sonic doesn't do much.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 18, 2007)

Spidey or Woverine's jobber aura takes this


----------



## Slips (Sep 18, 2007)

Plays safe 

TOAA ha


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

I cant see how Franklin Richards can stop him.

Edit: 3 posts at same time D:


----------



## Orion (Sep 18, 2007)

Lt judges that little blue hedgehogs shouldnt have the gems and thats it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> I cant see how Franklin Richards can stop him.
> 
> Edit: 3 posts at same time D:



Do you know what a reality warper is?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Do you know what a reality warper is?



A chaos emerald gives reality warping powers. And he has bajillion emeralds.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> A chaos emerald gives reality warping powers. And he has bajillion emeralds.



Uh no. You need to brush up on Franklin Richards, seriously.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Uh no. You need to brush up on Franklin Richards, seriously.



Can he destroy MULTIverses with only his hand?

Issue number is 149 i remember now.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sonic is not defeating marvel no matter what, at best he gets a draw only if he's omnipotent and this doesnt seem the case. 

Sasori, sonic with the emeralds is multiverse buster, right. 

Lets see who i can come up with : Tooa, Hotu holder, LT, Alien Entity, Infinity Being (original), Scathan(Celestial), Captain Britain with the Sword of Might (Excalibur) & the Amulet of Right, Havok(Nexus of all reality), Pre-recton MM & Beyonder, Merlyn (in Marvel), True Beyonders and IG wielders.

Maybes -  Protege, HOM Wanda and Genis (full potential), Jamie Braddock, UN and Roma.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Sonic is not defeating marvel no matter what, at best he gets a draw only if he's omnipotent and this doesnt seem the case.
> 
> Sasori, sonic with the emeralds is multiverse buster, right.
> 
> Lets see who i can come up with : Tooa, Hotu holder, LT, Alien Entity, Infinity Being (original), Scathan(Celestial), Captain Britain with the Sword of Might (Excalibur) & the Amulet of Right, Havok(Nexus of all reality), Pre-recton MM & Beyonder, Merlyn (in Marvel), True Beyonders and Maybes -  Protege, HOM Wanda and Genis (full potential).



No, Mammoth Mogul gained multiverse buster power from around 20 emeralds. Those 7 emeralds Sonic has now are made from *bajillion* emeralds.

But ur right it would probely be a draw against the strongest marvel ones.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> No, Mammoth Mogul gained multiverse buster power from around 20 emeralds. Those 7 emeralds Sonic has now are made from *bajillion* emeralds.



You keep saying bajillion. You sound like a liar.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

The ones i have are Omniverse buster capability and the maybes[except Protege - he copy powers(he had copied LT's)] won't win since Sonic is magnitude beyond Multiverse destruction.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are chaos emerals
Scarlet Witch> Chaos Magic


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> You keep saying bajillion. You sound like a liar.



I use bajillion since thats what they said.



Proof scarlet witch > Chaos Force?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2007)

Sonic is still gay


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Chaos Wave was gonna destroy Omniverse and beyond but this sonic would of killed her before she unleash chaos wave that's why i have her under maybes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Scarlet Witch takes away the Chaos Emerlads. GG Sonic.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Sonic is still gay




Gay but powerfull.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 18, 2007)

probably atom man IMO.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Scarlet Witch takes away the Chaos Emerlads. GG Sonic.



Sonics absorbs enough chaos energy. Killing her and take the emeralds back.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Sonics absorbs enough chaos energy. Killing her and take the emeralds back.


Sonic can still Warp said emeralds from scarlet witch's grasp.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Sonics absorbs enough chaos energy. Killing her and take the emeralds back.



No. You don't get it. Chaos Emeralds don't make Sonic immune to reality warpers nor do they give him that power. He can't take on Marvel and win, not by a fucking long shot.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> Sonic can still Warp said emeralds from scarlet witch's grasp.



Not if the Scarlet Witch or Franklin Richards decide to warp Sonic out of existance.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah and i have already listed who he'd definitely lose too and i'm sure there are more out there in marvel.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude a bajillion is not a number even if they say it in the comic we still don't know how many a bajillion is for all we know it is only 8.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

Franklin Richards with the stipulation that he is in control of his powers with no self imposed mental blocks (only way Franklin actually even has powers, he is always supressing his own abilities that crafty little kid) would win this pretty easily.  As would any other sufficiently powerful reality warper.

I don't think Jamie Braddock would do well though, his reality warping if my memory serves is much too localised.  He has powerful reality warping but the effects are only temporary aren't they?  They also only work within a certain radius around him, right?  Where as you have the likes of Franklin who actually has much finer control of his abilities and also they work on a MUCH grander potential scale.  Course I could be thinking of some other reality warper other than Jamie, if I am please correct me.

The only other reality warper from Earth I can think of who has the kind of power needed for this task would be Jim Jaspers but he is dead.  Scarlet Witch would have it but her control is nowhere near precise enough, she has power but lacks control not to mention her own mental instabilities also hold her back considerably when it comes to use of her powers.

Telepaths though are iffy.  I would need to know if the Chaos Emeralds give any sort of mental defenses.  I assume they probably do but how much I have no idea (I also assume the chaos emeralds give even resistances to reality warping but the reality warpers I have mentioned are beyond universal threats so they should have adequate power for the task).

Of course if we go outside the Earth in Marvel then the number of beings who can win this thread starts increasing a great deal.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Such as the Celestials for one.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

FR at full potential is Celestial level. Jamie is a more powerful Warper made The Fury and was defeating Phoenix in White Hot Room(his potential is up there with Jaspers). Jaspers is merge with The Fury at the moment or so i heard.

The only reason why i don't see FR and the likes winning is because Sasori said that Sonic with emerald is beyond Multiverse power. Jamie, Jaspers and SW are beyond Universe in power but not way past Multiverse like Sasori is suggesting Sonic is with emeralds.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

Power16 said:


> FR at full potential is Celestial level. Jamie is a more powerful Warper made The Fury and was defeating Phoenix in White Hot Room(his potential is up there with Jaspers). Jaspers is merge with The Fury at the moment or so i heard.
> 
> The only reason why i don't see FR and the likes winning is because Sasori said that Sonic with emerald is beyond Multiverse power.



Actually, Franklin at his full potential is beyond Celestials.  In an alternate universe he became Galactus, Galactus is on the level of the abstracts.

Yes, Franklin's full power is on the level of the abstracts like Infinity and Death.  You know, those beings that are a step below Living Tribunal?

Hell in another alternate reality he once supplemented his own powers with the power of the Phoenix Force, and he did it easily.  Do not underestimate Franklin, the kid has some serious potential.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol Bajillion Chaos Emeralds sounds like a dozen ones. Mad Jaspers would also take this hard.


----------



## Orion (Sep 18, 2007)

Lets just call it safe and stick with LT.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

LT isn't required to deal with Sonic.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Actually, Franklin at his full potential is beyond Celestials.  In an alternate universe he became Galactus, Galactus is on the level of the abstracts.
> 
> Yes, Franklin's full power is on the level of the abstracts like Infinity and Death.  You know, those beings that are a step below Living Tribunal?
> 
> Hell in another alternate reality he once supplemented his own powers with the power of the Phoenix Force, and he did it easily.  Do not underestimate Franklin, the kid has some serious potential.



True but none of that suggest Multiverse powers, He still below the other three in power. Sasori and his bajilion emeral comments is killing me(saying 20 is multiverse) so they shouldn't be able to take this Sonic that's why i listed Omniverse capable people who would absolutely destroy this Sonic.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to the metadome and answer my question


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

Being on the potential level of power as the abstracts by definition gives him multi-versal levels of power.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

No, he is comparable to the Universal aspects of the Abstracts and the others potential are Omniversal.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

The abstracts are multi-versal beings.  Somebody on their level would have to be a multi-versal being themselves.  Yes, I realise this means that Franklin actually does have similar raw power as Jim Jaspers and Scarlet Witch.  Thing is though Franklin doesn't actually use his powers almost ever and commonly puts up self imposed mental blocks.

Also, anybody who can just take the power of the Phoenix Force again would have to have multi-versal levels of power as it is a multi-versal level being as well.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

No matter how many Chaos Emeralds Sonic possess, he can't become Omnipotent with them. And it's all too easily for reality warpers. The Cosmic Egg or Galactus with UN would rape stomp him to.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Phoenix force is under 616 Eternity. Abstracts are multi-verse beings but he is only comparable to their Universal Aspect. Being comparable to abstracts still wouldn't bring him to MJJ, SW or Jamie level potential.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Scratch all that i just realize that Scathan is a Celestial and FR was said to be the strongest of them(at full potential -be leader) that of course is if Scathan was in account. 
If Scathan counts then most definitely FR would be up there with MJJ and the likes.

Is Scathan a future Celestial or one of the many amongst the group?

tomorrow it is for me...Peace!


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

We clearly disagree and I don't see that changing.  After all I have never seen it said that a fully fed Galactus is on the level of the universal aspect of the Abstracts but simply on the level of the Abstracts.  This is telling me Multi-verse levels of power and just a step below in the cosmic hierarchy the Living Tribunal.  This puts him on the same level as MJJ, SW, and Jamie.

edit:

Didn't see your post just there.  Yes Franklin is expected to become the leader of the Celestials (at least by the Celestials) which would put him above Scathan.  It would likely put him at a similar level as The One Above All (the Celestial, not the omnipotent/omnipresent cosmic being who is the Living Tribunals boss) (though I would say higher level of power what with Franklin being the equivilant to Abstracts of course) who was the most powerful Celestial though who is now dead (due to his own decision).


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Enclave said:


> We clearly disagree and I don't see that changing.  After all I have never seen it said that a fully fed Galactus is on the level of the universal aspect of the Abstracts but simply on the level of the Abstracts.  This is telling me Multi-verse levels of power and just a step below in the cosmic hierarchy the Living Tribunal.  This puts him on the same level as MJJ, SW, and Jamie.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Didn't see your post just there.  Yes Franklin is expected to become the leader of the Celestials (at least by the Celestials) which would put him above Scathan.  It would likely put him at a similar level as The One Above All (the Celestial, not the omnipotent/omnipresent cosmic being who is the Living Tribunals boss) (though I would say higher level of power what with Franklin being the equivilant to Abstracts of course) who was the most powerful Celestial though who is now dead (due to his own decision).



No, Galactus has been portray as 616 Eternity equal all the time never seen him compared or even next to the Totality of Eternity(Multi). The UN is the only thing that would even make him comparable to Multi Abstracts. The Multi Abstracts are a couple step below LT(items and some powerful beings ahead of them). Do you know of instances where Big G was compared to Multi-Eternity because he is only shown to be affiliated with the 616 Abstracts as in the Universal aspects not the Totality.

The whole Scathan thing is sketchy because i believe he is a Future Celestial(i remember hearing something that he might be True Beyonders or something) so he might not be accountable like i was saying. Celestial TOAA isn't stronger than Scathan and TOAA was comparable to the 616 Abstacts(since he was seen at cosmic crisis).

Yeah! it doesn't look like we'll change our minds. :amazed


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

The problem with Scathan being a one of the True Beyonders though is that they are supposed to be unable to enter the 616 Universe.  They can interact via communication and such but they cannot actually physically enter it themselves.  This makes me think that Scathan isn't one of them but actually just a Celestial.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah good point, that being the case i guess i can accept FR potential the only reason i still have doubts was the Hyperstorm issue too when he lost to him and then HS goes and lose to Big G.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

If I recall wasn't Hyperstorm defeated by an alternate universe Psi-Lord (Franklin Richards as an adult) and left in a coma and that Hyperstorm was imprisoned by Galactus and was being used as a infinite source of energy for him?  Also the fact that Galactus is feeding again suggests that Hyperstorm woke up and escaped his prison.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, Psi-lord dies and HS went into coma. they need bring FR back and go into the whole leader of Celestial thing, then maybe we can see his potential. Every other High warper had their major shine, i.e MJJ, HoM SW & Jamie.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually as I recall Psi-Lord was on the verge of death but didn't actually die.

Also, Franklin has had a few moments to shine, he did create a pocket universe without even trying once by accident.  That's pretty impressive for an 8 year old (he was 8 at the time right?)


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, Enclave, Mad Jim Jaspers is alive and kicking again.

And merged with the Fury.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

Wha?  Jaspers is back?!  Give me an issue so I can read up on this.  Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Actually, Enclave, Mad Jim Jaspers is alive and kicking again.
> 
> And merged with the Fury.



yeah i think i had mention that but wasn't sure, do you know if he had any action yet.



Enclave said:


> Actually as I recall Psi-Lord was on the verge of death but didn't actually die.
> 
> Also, Franklin has had a few moments to shine, he did create a pocket universe without even trying once by accident.  That's pretty impressive for an 8 year old (he was 8 at the time right?)



That was back in the day when people thought he could of been strongest mutant need more action in the Multiverse to Omniverse scale that their giving other High Warpers.


----------



## atom (Sep 18, 2007)

How'd Sonic rate in Marvel minus Reality Warpers?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 18, 2007)

I understand why they are so reluctant to give Franklin back his powers though.  It would kind of make the Fantastic Four pointless as Franklin could deal with any of their problems easily on his own with nothing but a thought.

I would like him to be aged up somehow and become a hero in his own right.  Let him start taking part in the cosmic affairs.  Have him learn to control his powers better slowly over time.  It could be an interesting read if they go about it well.

Also since Jim is back (seriously, tell me what issues he is in, I must read this) he would be a decent antagonist for Franklin after he learns greater control of his powers.  Hell he would be a decent antagonist for Franklin to force him to gain greater control of his powers.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I understand why they are so reluctant to give Franklin back his powers though.  It would kind of make the Fantastic Four pointless as Franklin could deal with any of their problems easily on his own with nothing but a thought.
> 
> I would like him to be aged up somehow and become a hero in his own right.  Let him start taking part in the cosmic affairs.  Have him learn to control his powers better slowly over time.  It could be an interesting read if they go about it well.
> 
> Also since Jim is back (seriously, tell me what issues he is in, I must read this) he would be a decent antagonist for Franklin after he learns greater control of his powers.  Hell he would be a decent antagonist for Franklin to force him to gain greater control of his powers.



Yeah! that would be awesome especially the Jasper thing. Franklin would have to become a beast since this would be Jasper fuse with Fury, just thinking about it .


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> How'd Sonic rate in Marvel minus Reality Warpers?





Power16 said:


> Lets see who i can come up with : Tooa, Hotu holder, LT, Alien Entity, Infinity Being (original), Scathan(Celestial), Captain Britain with the Sword of Might (Excalibur) & the Amulet of Right, Havok(Nexus of all reality), Pre-recton MM & Beyonder, Merlyn (in Marvel), True Beyonders and IG wielders...



Is this what your looking for or like ranking in heirachy.


----------



## atom (Sep 18, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Is this what your looking for or like ranking in heirachy.


aren't most of those people reality warpers?


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2007)

High-End Cosmic Power with Omniverse destroying capability.


----------



## atom (Sep 18, 2007)

Power16 said:


> High-End Cosmic Power with Omniverse destroying capability.


Sonic can do that too?


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not quite sure of the issue, but it happened due to the House of M. So technically, if Wanda could mess with MJJ, then she really IS up there in terms of power.

Edit: Looks like Uncanny X-Men #462.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Titan Tales recreated the whole freaking multiverses making all life back and restoring everyting. Whats that? Some fake relality warping again? EVERY freaking character with chaos emerald power can warp relality. Stop being so biased.

Is this only 8?


Even in the weaker fleetway verse Robotnik became omnipotent rewritting the universe laws, recreating it without Sonic, chilling around with reality warping powers.

If im so wrong. Prove it.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 19, 2007)

A. Zones were specifically called pocket dimensions.
B. Even Mikhail Rasputin could create (and destroy) pocket dimensions at will, and he's not even mid-tier in terms of reality warpers.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Titan Tales recreated the whole freaking multiverses making all life back and restoring everyting. Whats that? Some fake relality warping again? EVERY freaking character with chaos emerald power can warp relality. Stop being so biased.
> 
> Is this only 8?
> 
> ...



I don't see anything about a multiverse


----------



## Coffee Mug (Sep 19, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Can he destroy MULTIverses with only his hand?
> 
> Issue number is 149 i remember now.



All right, here's the whole story.

*The Chosen One Part 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 


















*The Chosen One Part 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 
















He wasn?t holding Multiverses his hand. He was destroying one Zone at a time, and only one Multiverse was mentioned.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

The point is he did it with the power of less then 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from lots.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

No matter or amountof Chaos Emeralds is helping Sonic have a hair's chance of beating Marvelverse. Reality Warpers, Cosmics, Celestials, Eternals, among others curb him.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> The point is he did it with the power of less then 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from lots.



How does that show he is a multiversal reality warper?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Obviously if you pick up multiple different versions of the same person, your a reality warper. Even though this shows he's more like a bus driver then anything else.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Obviously if you pick up multiple different versions of the same person, your a reality warper. Even though this shows he's more like a bus driver then anything else.



No, not at all.

All that shows is the ability to travel to different universes.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Havoc said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> All that shows is the ability to travel to different universes.



Bingo.  There are people with MUCH less power than reality warpers who can travel between different universes.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 19, 2007)

sonic crushes multiverses with a wave of his hand. He can easily make marvel not exist.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> sonic crushes multiverses with a wave of his hand. He can easily make marvel not exist.



Lol! Go learn about Marvel powerhouses and then come back (unless your joking).


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Look at these 3 Chaos Force users.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, pretty interesting especially Enerjak. What is his deal the whole use to be Omnipotent thing what happen (was that hyperbole or what).


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

A true nigh omnipotent was probely hyperbole. But yet underestimating and going easy on Knuckles got him owned. So im not sure.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok! Out the three sonic, tails and knuckles who is strongest (transformations included)?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Sonic generally has better chaos control abilities than Knuckles.  Also Tails cannot even go into Super form with the chaos emeralds, he goes into a lesser Turbo form as his control is even worse than Knuckles.

I'm basing this on the games by the way which are really the only thing that's actually canon in regards to the Sonic universe.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Knuckles the strongest aside from Shadow and Sonic.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks, so comic isn't canon.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Thanks, so comic isn't canon.



My knowledge of Sonic is limited. Regardless, there are many many many people who would curb him even with the Chaos Emeralds in the Marvelverse.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Titan Tails is the strongest at this point. He could make the cosmos shake.

This is Archie Sonic for the fight so comics are cannon.

Why do you consider the chaos emeralds so weak?


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

No doubts about that, Marvel has too many Powerful Beings.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Thanks, so comic isn't canon.



Nope, it isn't.  It's a comic based on a videogame which makes the video game canon not the comic.

Same applies to Kingdom Hearts by the way.  When discussing Kingdom Hearts the games are canon while the manga isn't.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

No doubt that Chaos Sonic gets his ass-handed to him by Marvel.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do you consider the chaos emeralds so weak?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Why don't you know anything about Marvel?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

I could ask you the same about Sonic. I alredy provided enough prove the emeralds gives reality warping powers.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Because Reality Warping > Chaos Emeralds from your examples.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

I gave a example of the power of someone with less then 20 emeralds power. Do i need to repeat the amount emeralds those 7 are made off? Ill post another scan just for you.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

It doesn't change the fact that Reality Warpers such as Mad Jaspers have displayed far greater of power without trying then those with 20 Chaos Emeralds.

Sonic loses. Deal with it.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Besides, you only used feats from non-canon sources to support the Sonic-verse.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Lets see 20 emeralds = multiverse busting. Now lets see Sonic doesent have 20 emeralds but he has 7 made of the power of bajillion emeralds. 

But lets say its 20 million to make it easyer. So Sonic has a million times greater power then a multiverse buster. Does that looks like rape?


Another example of a strong chaos force user.

Why isent it cannon...? It evens take the games storylines to make it fit in 1 big part...


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Why isent it cannon...?



Because it isn't a projectile weapon that shoots heavy iron balls thanks to the explosive power of packed gun powder?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Because it isn't a projectile weapon that shoots heavy iron balls thanks to the explosive power of packed gun powder?



Why isent it canon...? The comics are used in nearly every single sonic battle you will find here on the forums.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Because the games are what is canon for the Sonic series.  Look at Naruto, the manga is canon while the anime isn't.  This is because the manga is the primary source and the anime is based on the manga.  This same principle applies to Sonic.  The comic is based on the game, the game is the primary source while the comic is a secondary source based on the game and thus is non-canon.

Usually when you see somebody trying to make a topic about a Sonic character if they want to talk about a comic Sonic instead of the game Sonic they specify Fleetway Sonic or Archie Sonic, if they make no specification then it is assumed they are talking about game Sonic as he is the canon Sonic.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Sep 19, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Because the games are what is canon for the Sonic series.  Look at Naruto, the manga is canon while the anime isn't.  This is because the manga is the primary source and the anime is based on the manga.  This same principle applies to Sonic.  The comic is based on the game, the game is the primary source while the comic is a secondary source based on the game and thus is non-canon.
> 
> Usually when you see somebody trying to make a topic about a Sonic character if they want to talk about a comic Sonic instead of the game Sonic they specify Fleetway Sonic or Archie Sonic, if they make no specification then it is assumed they are talking about game Sonic as he is the canon Sonic.




I said Archie Sonic in my first post.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I obviously didn't notice that now did I?

Either way though at least you are now educated on what is canon for the Sonic universe and what is not.


----------



## atom (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No matter or amountof Chaos Emeralds is helping Sonic have a hair's chance of beating Marvelverse. Reality Warpers, Cosmics, Celestials, Eternals, among others curb him.


They'd win, but you need to stop overusing the word "curbstomp" since it wouldn't be.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

Cosmics like M-Eternity and reality warpers as stong as MJJ would curbstomp.


----------



## atom (Sep 19, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Cosmics like M-Eternity and reality warpers as stong as MJJ would curbstomp.


Still wouldn't be a curbstomp. Worst case scenario the Omnipotent who created the Chaos Emeralds just simply destroy whoever is trying to kill someone who is wielding them. Yes its a true omnipotent? (See: Sonic CD, Sonic the Comic Online)


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 19, 2007)

White phoenix, MJJ, Beyonder, wow so many marvel characters could solo Sonic(Archie Universe).


----------



## atom (Sep 19, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> White phoenix, MJJ, Beyonder, wow so many marvel characters could solo Sonic(Archie Universe).


Except Archie has true omnipotents. So no.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Still wouldn't be a curbstomp. Worst case scenario the Omnipotent who created the Chaos Emeralds just simply destroy whoever is trying to kill someone who is wielding them. Yes its a true omnipotent? (See: Sonic CD, Sonic the Comic Online)



This is a curbstomp. This is isn't Emeralds creater vs marvel but Sonic vs marvel.
When you have someone like LT holding two Megaverse and i name quite a few on his level before. This isn't even including people like MJJ.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Except Archie has true omnipotents. So no.



Like who? (post too short)


----------



## atom (Sep 19, 2007)

Power16 said:


> This is a curbstomp. This is isn't Emeralds creater vs marvel but Sonic vs marvel.
> When you have someone like LT holding two Megaverse and i name quite a few on his level before. This isn't even including people like MJJ.


Why exactly would this be a curbstomp? Tell me a scenario were this would be a "curbstomp" and not just "Sonic loses really fast" Losing really fast does not count as curbstomp imo.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

This Sonic their using is beyond Multiverse busting so you need people with capabilities way past that(the likes of MJJ & Beyonder would do but don't see White Phoenix doing it).


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Why exactly would this be a curbstomp? Tell me a scenario were this would be a "curbstomp" and not just "Sonic loses really fast" Losing really fast does not count as curbstomp imo.





Power16 said:


> Lets see who i can come up with : Tooa, Hotu holder, LT, Alien Entity, Infinity Being (original), Scathan(Celestial), Captain Britain with the Sword of Might (Excalibur) & the Amulet of Right, Havok(Nexus of all reality), Pre-recton MM & Beyonder, Merlyn (in Marvel), True Beyonders and IG wielders.
> 
> Maybes -  Protege, HOM Wanda and Genis (full potential), Jamie Braddock, UN and Roma, FR(full potential) and MJJ.



They are curbstomp because Sonic has no chance no matter what he does and they can just think him out of existence (if that's not curbstomp i don't' know what is).


----------



## atom (Sep 19, 2007)

Power16 said:


> They are curbstomp because Sonic has no chance no matter what he does and they can just think him out of existence (if that's not curbstomp i don't' know what is).


When have they shown the ability to "think him out of existence" whats stopping Sonic from stopping time and destroying their Dimension?


----------



## Power16 (Sep 19, 2007)

They are people that can destroy the Omniverse and recreate it. They are End all cosmic entity and you saying time stop is gonna stop them(and its something they can do too), do you read Marvel. I have TOOA in the list (you know Marvel Omnipotent being), HOTU, LT and the rest, wow just look these characters over and you won't need to question their abilities.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When have they shown the ability to "think him out of existence" whats stopping Sonic from stopping time and destroying their Dimension?



The fact that they would not be effected by it.

Do you really think someone who can stop time will have any effect on LT?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone lower than Living Tribunal would get horribly owned if Sonic is as strong as those scans indicated.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone lower than Living Tribunal would get horribly owned if Sonic is as strong as those scans indicated.



MJJ showed more power than that, at the very least equal power.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone lower than Living Tribunal would get horribly owned if Sonic is as strong as those scans indicated.



Because Sonic as a Bajillion Chaos Emeralds.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed."

"OH NO!" the President exclaims. "That's terrible!"

His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously watching as the President sits, head in hands.

Finally, the President looks up and asks, "How many is a brazillion?"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> MJJ showed more power than that, at the very least equal power.



So he's around LT level then. I never said he couldn't, I was saying a Celestial or Franklin Richards or Scarlet Witch have no chance. Squirrel Girl, TOAA or LT could win (the first two laff)



The White Fang said:


> Because Sonic as a Bajillion Chaos Emeralds.



'as'? 

[/nitpicking]




Havoc said:


> Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed."
> 
> "OH NO!" the President exclaims. "That's terrible!"
> 
> ...



Thread ended


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Thats what a guy did with the power of around 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from bajillion emeralds.



Incorrect. Mammoth Mogul got that level of power by draining Chaos
Knuckles, not by draining Chaos Emeralds.



Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Archie Sonic has accses to the master emerald and these chaos emeralds:



You do realize that the current 7 Chaos Emeralds are no more powerful
than the standard Chaos Emerald right? All that happened was that rather
than having an emerald everywhere, the writer condensed had them more
like the VG versions and made ONLY 7 Emeralds + the Master Emerald.

So each emerald does not have the total power of this "bajillion" that you
have mentioned. They all just fused into 1 regular emerald.



Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> I use bajillion since thats what they said.



Seriously? You actually LITERALLY took what Sonic said as being serious?

Uh, if you've ever read Sonic The Hedghehog, then you should know for
a fact that not only was NO NUMBER stated as to how many emeralds
had been fused together, but also that Sonic is well known to grossly
exaggerate things.

So your claim to "bajillion"? Yeah, way wrong and even more way off.



Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Titan Tales recreated the whole freaking multiverses making all life back and restoring everyting. Whats that? Some fake relality warping again? EVERY freaking character with chaos emerald power can warp relality. Stop being so biased.



*Ahem*

1) Titan Tails only did so AFTER absorbing all of Mammoth Mogul's power.
He couldn't do it himself, nor did he have that kind of power.

2) Nobody EXCEPT for Enerjak Chaos Knuckles, and Ultimate Mogul showed
the ability to reality warp. Super Sonic, Turbo Tails, Hyper Knuckles, and
Super A.D.A.M. never showed the ability to do it. Even regular Mammoth
Mogul wasn't reality warping until he stole Chaos Knuckles power to become
the Ultimate Mogul.



Sasori-puppet#296 said:


>



Thank you for proving my point. Only those 3 ever showed signs of it.
Therefore, Super Sonic cannot reality warp. At least, the AC version can't.



God Itachi said:


> They'd win, but you need to stop overusing the word "curbstomp" since it wouldn't be.



The hell it wouldn't. Too many characters in Marvel can easily replicate
the things done in AC Sonic, if not better. Your extremely ignorant and
especially biased opinions regarding Sonic as being this "top tier" above
all other top tiers is not only annoying, but pathetic. But then, no one
ever takes you seriously in regards to Sonic.



God Itachi said:


> Except Archie has true omnipotents. So no.



And here's another ignorant and incorrect statement.

"True" omnipotents huh?
-Like Enerjak? Got trumped by Mogul (using plot device weapon).
-Aurora & The Ancient Walkers? Got trumped by Mogul.
-Chaos Knuckles? Got trumped by Mogul (sort of).
-Ultimate Mogul? Got trumped by Chosen One Tails.

A "true" ompnipotent is one whose position is never challenged or in doubt.

In which case, The Living Tribunal (canonly speaking) and The One Above
All have never been challenged and never been defeated.

AC Sonic has got the most unstable "order" of supposed omnipotents
ever. Hell, until the appearance of Ultimate Mogul, there was NEVER a
true omnipotent to begin with.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone lower than Living Tribunal would get horribly owned if Sonic is as strong as those scans indicated.



No, that's just Sasori either ignoring, twisting, or misrepresenting the
material. In other words, another poser Sonic fan on this board among
many (like God Itachi) who falsely interpret and present Sonic as this
high level top tier character.



Power16 said:


> Ok! Out the three sonic, tails and knuckles who is strongest (transformations included)?



In order :

1) Chosen One Tails
2) Chaos Knuckles
3) Super Sonic / Hyper Knuckles / Turbo Tails

Yeah, Sonic's on the bottom totem pole on the "most powerful form ever
had".


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Stop bumping dead threads.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Stop bumping dead threads.



Wasn't paying attention to the last post in the mentioned threads.

Besides, someone has to prove the otherwise known as "poser" AC Sonic
fans that a lot of the crap they spew out is waaaaaaaaaaay falsely
presented.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

That's fine, it's not a problem then. Where can I learn about Archies Sonic and his universe?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazingly enough, Wikipedia has an accurate and well described
explanation on the various versions and original characters, places,
etc. of Archie Comic's Sonic The Hedgehog.



I myself have been meaning to do a respect thread of him, but
have been a bit too lazy to do it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 1, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Incorrect. Mammoth Mogul got that level of power by draining Chaos
> Knuckles, not by draining Chaos Emeralds.
> 
> *No, he drained the power of Enerjak to. Who had the energy of twelve Chaos Emeralds.*
> ...



..........


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 1, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Amazingly enough, Wikipedia has an accurate and well described
> explanation on the various versions and original characters, places,
> etc. of Archie Comic's Sonic The Hedgehog.
> 
> ...



Funny how you use wiki while wiki says all chaos emeralds user are nigh ominipotent. How ironic.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Scarlet Witch controlls chaos magic, she just takes the juice out of them emeralds with one snap of her fingers


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Funny how you use wiki while wiki says all chaos emeralds user are nigh ominipotent. How ironic.



Ironic as in the fact that you can't read? Let me explain it to you again.

Notice, that what is said about Chaos Emeralds in the article in Wikipedia
is seperated into different articles because Chaos Emeralds are NOT THE
SAME in each version of Sonic.

So not only is it never said in regards to AC Sonic are Chaos Emerald users
not only not nigh omnipotent, but when looking at non-uber powered
Chaos empowered individuals, they are far far from being anything remotely
on the level of say, Superman.

They may get a significant power-up, but nothing that at all allows them
to compete on DC or Marvel's level.

Keep in mind though that I am referring to non-uber beings, like Super
Sonic, Hyper Knuckles, Turbo Tails, and Super A.D.A.M., not multiple
powered beings like Ultimate Mongul and Enerjak.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Dead wrong. You said :



> Thats what a guy did with the power of around 20 emeralds. Those 7 are made from bajillion emeralds



Yeah, too bad Knuckles wasn't at all powered by 20 Emeralds, and that again,
your made up number of "bajillion" doesn't exist within the context of the
story.

Concession accepted.



> No, he drained the power of Enerjak to. Who had the energy of twelve Chaos Emeralds.



Incorrect again. Enerjak LOST his power in _Knuckles #9_. In #7, Mogul
specifically had found Enerjak since he was still floating around in space
after Knuckles' mini-series SPECIFICALLY so he could get the Sword of
Acorns (Which he got in _Sonic : Battle Royale_) and drain Enerjak of
his energy, which he also states and does so during the issue.

Once he got Enerjak's power and the sword, he became Master Mogul.

He then LOST his power when sealed away by Locke & Sabre. Then
escaped and tried to get power several times, only to lose.

It was THEN that he made his plan of getting Chaos Knuckles' power,
which he did. That's how he got the multiverse level power.

Of course, if you had ya know, READ the comics you would've known
that.

No need to admit that you don't know what you're talking about. We
already know.



> Prove it. Enerjak has the power of twelve emeralds. So your saying those 7
> are weaker?



Learn to read. The now and ONLY 7 Chaos Emeralds on Mobius are the
exact SAME power level as any other Chaos Emerald. In other words,
even though all those Chaos Emeralds merged into one, there's no
difference in power between the now current 7 to the previous multiple
ones that used to exist.



> Prove it. If they are all fused the power must be greater.



It's amusing how you cry out "prove it!" when in fact, the comic right
in front of you tells you that if they were in fact, much more powerful
than their previous versions, Feist would NEVER have let Sonic have one,
and he especially would've made mention that they were in fact, more
powerful than ever before.

No one has ever made this statement, and even the AC Archives make
no mention of them being any stronger than they previously were.

You've been proven, and corrected again. Please stop embarrassing
yourself.



> Yea i took it literally prove me wrong.



So then when Sonic has said multiple times that he'll do things easily,
and then fails to do so, did he lie to you?

Btw, that's me saying that you are quite literally, ignorant of Sonic's
character. But thanks for proving that to me.



> I provided scans and prove. You proved NOTHING



Accept that all your scans proved nothing and the "proof" you've given
has already been picked apart and proven to be false. If I've done
anything it's proven that you don't know what you're talking about.
Which was my intent from the beginning.

Oh yes, and in regards to me correcting you for saying every Chaos
user can warp reality?



> 2) Did i said they did? No.



Oh really?



> EVERY freaking character with chaos emerald power can warp relality.



I must've imagined that line. Oh wait, I didn't. It's right there.



> And how did they all got reality warping powers? The emeralds... And if you bothered to read you would know i gave Sonic them



Ah, so now I have to explain the differences? Let's see...

1) Enerjak was powered by 12.

2) Mogul with the one in his chest did no reality-warping. However, once
he got Chaos Knuckles' power, which was pretty much Knuckles being a
living Master Emerald...you get the picture.

3) Chosen One Tails...well that's obvious. Stole Mogul's power.

No one powered by 7 could warp reality. It's apparently, only been able
to be done by someone powered by a lot more than 7, someone who was
literally a walking Master Emerald, and someone who stole that power.

So yeah. All AC Sonic would be...is just plain ol' Super Sonic.

Oh yeah, I like how you've mentioned twice that I miss the point of the
thread. If you have no defense (and really, you don't) for what I'm
saying, just stop. You're only embarrassing yourself more.



> Read the treath again. Im giving Sonic those 7 emeralds. Did your bottom totem pole Sonic had those 7 emeralds?



Uh, yeah. And by the way it's "thread" not "treath."

Chaos Knuckles = Obvious. He's powered by the Master Emerald.
Chosen One Tails? = Obvious. He's...the chosen one.
All other Super form guys are on the same totem pole.


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Red Exodus, where do you get your comic scans (Or if you own them, can you scan them (perdy please?)). I use to read the comics, but since most of what i'm saying comes from memory, and a bit of scans, my memory is distorted, I keep on getting Fleetway and Archie sonics confused. 

Yeah, so where do you get your scans?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Hey Red Exodus, where do you get your comic scans (Or if you own them, can you scan them (perdy please?)).



I don't have a location to get AC Sonic scans from. The scans from my
previous posts were just quotes from Sasori's posts.

Although given how misinformed this forum is in regards to AC Sonic, I
should probably make a large respect thread or something that'll get the
matter straightened out once and for all.



> I use to read the comics, but since most of what i'm saying comes from memory, and a bit of scans, my memory is distorted, I keep on getting Fleetway and Archie sonics confused.



Like I said in another thread, I've got little to no knowledge on Fleetway's
version of Sonic, but I really don't believe that he is THAT overrpowered
either. But then, unless I research FW Sonic myself, I can't really argue.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Considering it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Ironic as in the fact that you can't read? Let me explain it to you again.
> 
> Notice, that what is said about Chaos Emeralds in the article in Wikipedia
> is seperated into different articles because Chaos Emeralds are NOT THE
> ...



And if you readed the treath you would know i gave Sonic power beyond Mongul, Enerjak.

Stop making things up. Wikipedia says they are omnipotent. You uses it as source. You fail.


This latter success was heightened when Knuckles's return from the dead unbalanced the Chaos Force, allowing Mogul to seize complete control of it. While in this virtually omnipotent form.


Enerjak's abilities are highly varied: he was functionally omnipotent, and claimed that he could do anything by just thinking of it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Dead wrong. You said :
> Yeah, too bad Knuckles wasn't at all powered by 20 Emeralds, and that again,
> your made up number of "bajillion" doesn't exist within the context of the
> story.
> ...



...........


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> The problem with this thread is that it's not only very much incomplete,
> but it's also closed.
> 
> Not nearly enough stuff in the thread to use for debates purposes, especially
> ...



You cared enough to necro every Sonic battle. You dismantleled nothing. In ANY of the Sonic battles you necroed.

If you melt 1000 gold bars into 10 gold bars. Do they have to same value or not? /treath over. 

You got no arguments to stand on.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> You cared enough to necro every Sonic battle. You dismantleled nothing. In ANY of the Sonic battles you necroed.
> 
> If you melt 1000 gold bars into 10 gold bars. Do they have to same value or not? /treath over.
> 
> You got no arguments to stand on.



Other than the fact that you're in denial, which is cute by the way. It still
doesn't change the fact that I've single-handedly ruined everything you
have ever said about AC Sonic, and that thanks to my testimony, no one
will ever buy the overrpowered crap you'll say regarding him ever again.

And by the way, learn to spell "thread" correctly, it's really not that hard.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Other than the fact that you're in denial, which is cute by the way. It still
> doesn't change the fact that I've single-handedly ruined everything you
> have ever said about AC Sonic, and that thanks to my testimony, no one
> will ever buy the overrpowered crap you'll say regarding him ever again.
> ...



Lol cute that you dodge the question some more. You ruined nothing. I have scans you have nothing.

Based on this thread. You alredy proved your a anti Sonic troll.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

No, it just proves that you like being wrong and being told you're
wrong.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

So Red, how does Super/Hyper Sonic with the Chaos Emeralds stack up against Reality Warpers like Scarlet Witch or Mad Jim Jaspers?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> No, it just proves that you like being wrong and being told you're
> wrong.



Answer the question. If you take 1000 gold bars and make 10 from them do the price go down?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> So Red, how does Super/Hyper Sonic with the Chaos Emeralds stack up against Reality Warpers like Scarlet Witch or Mad Jim Jaspers?



You mean AC Sonic/Hyper Sonic?

Well Hyper Sonic exists only via the video games, specifically through Sonic 3
& Knuckles. That's the only game and appearance in any media he's had an
appearance in.

But Super Sonic from Archie Comics would pretty much die. He comes across
as nothing more than a mid tier brick with some super speed and energy
projection.

So yeah, Mad Jim Jaspers, and Crazy Scarlet Witch would own his ass 10
weeks till Sunday.

*Cue Sasori's fanboy "Nu-uh" and unbackable contradictory statement*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im still waiting for your answer. Oh i forgot answering it would destroy your whole argument.

Why do you think i have them those emeralds idiot. Super Sonic cant reality warp on his own.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Answer the question. If you take 1000 gold bars and make 10 from them do the price go down?



What the fuck are you talking about.

If it's still about the Chaos Emeralds, I've already explained it to you what
was done with them. If you need further statements look at it this way.

AC Sonic was considerably different from the games since it had an
abundance of chaos emeralds as opposed to the games, which always had
limited numbers of them. In AC Sonic, damn near anybody could get an
emerald.

So to get rid of this, and to also make it closer to the games, they made
the story arc where all the emeralds were gathered, and reduced it to now
having not only a limited number of them (like the games) but also to now
having multi-colored ones rather than the usual green ones.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> What the fuck are you talking about.
> 
> If it's still about the Chaos Emeralds, I've already explained it to you what
> was done with them. If you need further statements look at it this way.
> ...




Yup, your completly right. Answer the question now.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh look, he's in denial of what's in front of him.

Be a good boy and give a proper rebuttle, if you can. I'm waiting.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Oh look, he's in denial of what's in front of him.
> 
> Be a good boy and give a proper rebuttle, if you can. I'm waiting.



Your scared of the answer of the question? Answer it. It holds the main point of why i made this thread.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you're the one who's more afraid of the answer. The fact that you
thought the condensed emeralds would be more powerful, when in fact
they aren't, must be driving you mad apparently.

I gave my answer, and it's the smartest one given. You've yet to match it,
much less exceed it. The burden of proof and everything that goes with it
is on your shoulders.

But from where I'm standing, it looks like you're caving in.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Answer the question. Stop dodging it.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

So I can just repeat myself? How about you instead, stop dodging my answer?

Why do you keep dodging it Sasori? Why?


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 2, 2007)

A said:


> A Celestial in my opinion would beat him, the average Cube Being would fight him a standstill.



I agree 100%


----------

